# The Cone Kitty Ornament



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you a cat lover? This might be the best Christmas tree ornament ever!

*Cone Kitty! 



*From my favorite store Archie McFee ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

For the Godfather enthusiasts on your list...that's one wacky site there Phil


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2015)

Reminds me of the old Johnson catalogs where you could buy just about anything.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> For the Godfather enthusiasts on your list...that's one wacky site there Phil



That's why I like it so much! 



Pappy said:


> Reminds me of the old Johnson catalogs where you could buy just about anything.



Yes! I bought my first magic tricks from them ...


----------



## AprilT (Nov 18, 2015)

Speaking of can buy anything.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh, AprilT.


----------

